# Bird kid



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

These props just keep getting weirder.
Here's my newest one......Bird Kid!
Bird Kid pictures by Tyler45_photos - Photobucket


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

woak,creepy.BTW is the body one of those birds from the Dr.Seuss story.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Big bird gone bad..haha


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Tyler you did a great job on that.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Wheres Ripley?


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

they're called sneeches^^
and you have one with a star, so much more special than those who do not...^^


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

freaky - good job.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He must be from that new series "When Good Sneetches Go Bad"


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Dr. Suess meets the Simpsons (that weird guy with the blue hair and the bone in either his hair or nose - I can't remember).


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Verrrry eeeeenteresteeeeeeeeng!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Haunt Sneech!

It will be sure to elicit much jealousy from those with no stars upon thars.


----------

